# Games Anybody



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Gotta Love it









Remember this use to be a gradge...

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...&cmd=si&img=972

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...&cmd=si&img=973

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...&cmd=si&img=974

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...&cmd=si&img=975

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...&cmd=si&img=976

Vern


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Some mod huh. We refer to the room as the magnet, just can't stay out of there...







The rest of the house came out fairly good as well. Sometimes we wonder if we are at the right house...









Vern


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks great Vern,
I could spend after work in a room like that









Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Looks fantastic.









John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Vern,

Great job!









Now relax and spend some quality time in there with the DW..... and Outbackers, of course!









Mark


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I only hope my garage remodel comes out as nice...as for the DW, she just wants it to be done.

Tim


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

That looks great! I am trying to build a home theater in our basement and I really hope it turns out looking as polished as your rec room.

Reverie


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2005)

Reverie said:


> That looks great! I am trying to build a home theater in our basement and I really hope it turns out looking as polished as your rec room.
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]44065[/snapback]​


You did a beautiful job Vern. Hope everyone enjoys it. Allot of people dont use they'r garages for being real useful to them. However, hubbie and I decided with no children at home anymore we were not going to put anymore $$ into our Southwest home as we would rather be full timers traveling in the near future.
Judy & Bob (2blackdogs)


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Looks really nice vern. The best part is it's over and you can use it









Mike


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

action Looks really inviting.I like the large bay window.Looks likes the games have already started








I talked Bill into taking out our wood burning stove;allergic to the wood ash. He put in a gas log .Then had to do a marble tile suround.
Then the fun began; the Oak suround and mantle.Nothing too plumb.







Bill had to tweek alot of it







. I told him to just take his time







. He did and turned out Great. He should put it in the Gallery .















Thanks DH








Jan


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Vern...
Nice to hear from you. We thought the remodeling job had swallowed you up. Nice job. Love the tile. Welcome home.


----------

